# Dipsy diver spooling setup



## Copilottruman (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm switching my divers to wire this year. However, I can't leave my rods in my boat so I end up breaking them down at the end of each trip. Has anyone on here put a 15' section of let's say 50lb mono between the wire and dipsy so you don't risk kinking the wire when breaking down the rod?


----------



## Chase-N-Dreams (Aug 31, 2015)

I wouldn't recommend doing that. With wire, you want to tie right to the swivel the connects to the dipsy.


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

I break mine down and it doesn't hurt the wire, you'll be fine.


----------



## vanj85 (Jun 23, 2011)

Just keep wire tight when reeling up rod sections and you'll be fine


----------



## Duraflame (May 25, 2011)

Tie a 10' to 15' section of 80lb braid to the end of the wire. I've been doing this for years, as my dipsey rods are 10' long. I've never had an issue. I do change out the braid every year though. It works great.


----------



## Corey K (Dec 11, 2009)

If in doubt, it only takes a minute to re-tie the swivel on the wire. I cut back about 5-7 ft of wire every couple of trips.

One thing after you spool up with wire, make sure the wire comes off the spool correctly lined up with your line guide. Sometimes the wire is spooled on too fast if you have a shop do it. I'd hook a 6oz weight the 1st trip and let out 500' or so and reel it back up with tension so it doesn't bury on the 1st ripper!


----------



## Copilottruman (Apr 14, 2014)

Okay thanks for all the input guys! I'll run straight wire for the first couple of trips and if it starts to kink I'll try the braid option. I'll make sure to run offshore and unspool it first.


----------



## anon02032020 (Oct 2, 2003)

I would not purchase dipsey divers ever again. Go with slide divers. They are way more effective because you can run longer leads to combat the clearing lake waters.


----------



## Chase-N-Dreams (Aug 31, 2015)

matinc said:


> I would not purchase dipsey divers ever again. Go with slide divers. They are way more effective because you can run longer leads to combat the clearing lake waters.



I could never do that! Slides have there place, but are definitely not included in my top producing presentations. Dipsys are by far the best producer. I believe the dipsy up close (6-10ft) lead helps with attracting as well as creating a disturbance in the water that triggers strikes. Also, plain dipsys are easier to run with wire. All my dipsy rods are wire. Wire will out fish braid and mono time and time again in my experiences.


----------



## anon02032020 (Oct 2, 2003)

Interesting I use wire connected to florocarbon with my slides. I can run my leads six feet back or 50 feet back with florocarbon. The only fish that is going to bite your 6 foot lead is highly aggressive or in low light conditions. Ask yourself why at 9 am does the program die. Its called clear water and if you think your diver program is natural or stealthy let me know. I use 400 feet of cooper on a 800 tecota line counter called cbr Cooper boat rods in place of divers as a another way to rid myself of dipseys. Both of these programs are way more stealthy. The previous great lakes angler magazine has an article by mark chumera of pier pressure who explains the concept in detail. I refer you to that.


----------



## Chase-N-Dreams (Aug 31, 2015)

matinc said:


> Interesting I use wire connected to florocarbon with my slides. I can run my leads six feet back or 50 feet back with florocarbon. The only fish that is going to bite your 6 foot lead is highly aggressive or in low light conditions. Ask yourself why at 9 am does the program die. Its called clear water and if you think your diver program is natural or stealthy let me know. I use 400 feet of cooper on a 800 tecota line counter called cbr Cooper boat rods in place of divers as a another way to rid myself of dipseys. Both of these programs are way more stealthy. The previous great lakes angler magazine has an article by mark chumera of pier pressure who explains the concept in detail. I refer you to that.


You would lose the electric signature many believe affects fish with a fluorocarbon, and also adding a potential breaking point where the copper to fluoro connection is. I didn't mean to offend you if I did, just stated my opinion.


----------



## Copilottruman (Apr 14, 2014)

What connection do you use for wire to swivel


----------



## Chase-N-Dreams (Aug 31, 2015)

Copilottruman said:


> What connection do you use for wire to swivel


I tie a knot


----------



## anon02032020 (Oct 2, 2003)

The option I used was to add a foot long length of 80 pound power pro tied to the 30 pound wire and to the 40 pound florocarbon. I used an albright knot for both connection points. Tried using wire crimps but did like the set up. On the down side used 30 pound spro barrel swivel for the slide to stop on. Have you seen the slide diver sd 1 kit with oversize ring n extra weight for maxium depth n stealth.


----------



## anon02032020 (Oct 2, 2003)

20 years ago I would have agreed with your straight wire option. Not any longer. Always like to discuss tackle ideas. I have spent the last 40 years experiencing every trend in great lakes fishing. Placed in the top five in salmon tournaments on three of the five great lakes. The mussels have changed fishing drastically.


----------



## OneidaEagle (Sep 25, 2008)

Chase-N-Dreams said:


> Dipsys are by far the best producer. I believe the dipsy up close (6-10ft) lead helps with attracting as well as creating a disturbance in the water that triggers strikes.


Chase-N-Dreams,

How is this any different than running a Slide diver the same distance?

Slide Diver up close 6-10 feet? I don't understand how it would be any different other than product of the disc?

I use the Slide Divers like the OP suggested with longer lead lines for my spoons.

I can almost replicate a down rigger with a spoon, back say, 100 feet, minus the actual depth of a riggers ability for deeper water.


I have used Dipsey's, and then switched to Slides.

Slide Drivers actually produces MORE fish for me than the regular dipsey's, and I can run them identical with the 6-10 foot lead.

For the OP, I use braid for my Slide Divers, I use 10 foot 2 Piece Ugly Stik Diver Rods, and can break them down with no issues, kinks & I find it suitable replacement for wire for divers.

There are a few threads about this very thing, minus the wire you are asking about.

Braid, Slide vs Dipsey, Solo Fisherman, small boat 2 Guy set up, vs large boat set up.

I will see if I cna find them, or search the Cold Water reports section back about a year or two.

If I find them, I will post them back here, they were loaded with lots of good conversation, concepts, and ideas of Water clarity, Divers, etc.

OE


----------



## OneidaEagle (Sep 25, 2008)

For the OP,

This thread was not specific to wire vs braid, but its one of the better conversations, about Diver use, and how to use, etc.

You might want to give this thread a read, and then revisit any Diver whether its Dipsey, or Slide, and then go from there.

Good Luck, Hope to see you with Fish soon.


http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/hi-diver-low-diver-help.544991/page-2


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

In a weigh one tournament not too long ago I had a paddle and fly out on a wire diver way down in the cold water. Went crazy changing the other rods but never touched that one, blue sky, greasy calm water. Crew asked why that was still out there, and I said it may not go, but if it does, it will be worth it. And if it does, I'm fighting it.

20 minutes left to go it took off. We pulled lines and backed down at that fish. It won the $$.

I love my slide divers as well, but if I had to pack one over the other, it would be the wire. I can mimic what a slide diver does with riggers or copper or lead, but nothing mimics a wire diver, even the same presentation 10' off a cannonball isn't the same.

I put a bead on the end of my wire, then a 2" piece of heavy wall surgical tubing, then another bead before the snap swivel. This lets me crank the swivel right up to the tip of the rod and really cuts down on the curlies at the end of the line.


----------



## Chase-N-Dreams (Aug 31, 2015)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> In a weigh one tournament not too long ago I had a paddle and fly out on a wire diver way down in the cold water. Went crazy changing the other rods but never touched that one, blue sky, greasy calm water. Crew asked why that was still out there, and I said it may not go, but if it does, it will be worth it. And if it does, I'm fighting it.
> 
> 20 minutes left to go it took off. We pulled lines and backed down at that fish. It won the $$.
> 
> ...



Well said!


----------

